# New shipment of hawaiian fish ready for sale Saturday Oct. 31



## NAFB (Apr 22, 2010)

[*New shipment of Hawaiian Fish ready for sale Saturday Oct. 31

Here is what will come in 
*
*HELFRICHI FIREFISH

GOLDEN WRASSE MALE 
FLAME WRASSE MALE 
FLAME WRASSE FEMALE 
MYSTERY WRASSE 
POTTERS WRASSE 
RETAIL WRASSE 
PSYC-HEAD WRASSE
CHRISTMAS WRASSE

FLAME ANGEL 
POTTER ANGEL 
MULTI COLOR ANGEL 
LEMON PEEL ANGEL

YELLOW TANG 
KOLE TANG 
NASO TANG LARGE 
ORANGE SHOULDER TANG 
ORANGE SHOULDER TANG WITH STREAMER

PRINCESS DAMSEL

*


----------

